# Zucchini, that time of the year again!!



## larry_stewart (Jun 21, 2010)

I know this thread pops up annually about this time of the year.  With my 6 zucchini plants beginning to flower, I just want to get myself prepared for the endless amount of zucchini's Ill be dealt with.  I dont necessarily want to rehash all the previous threads about zucchinis, But I guess what Im asking is if anyone has come up with any new ideas, recipes, uses for zucchinis since last year.  Im sure ill be making soups, zucchini bread, quiche, zucchini parmesan hero's, stuffed zucchinis .....  Just looking for a few new ideas.

larry


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 21, 2010)

Send me some. Mine all got powdery mildew already and are dying. I'm going to try some new plants in another part of the garden.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 21, 2010)

Make zucchini chips, dehydrated kind, not the fried appetizer type.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 21, 2010)

My plants look healthy so far, havnt got the mildew yet.  its been kinda dry up here, just struggling to keep everything adequately watered,


----------



## Chef Munky (Jun 21, 2010)

Do you have a dehydrator? I sliced some zucchini's up last summer and made chips with them. You can spice them up anyway you like. Italian, hot & spicy flavors were pretty good. Easy to do. 
Clean, take off the skin. They are a little tough if left on. Slice, spice up and dry until they are crisp. Mine took about 4 hours if that to dry. Great chips for ranch or sour cream type dips. I kept them stored in mason jars.

Munky.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 21, 2010)

Wyogal said:


> Make zucchini chips, dehydrated kind, not the fried appetizer type.


I've never had the zuchini chips. How is it done? It sounds great and I think the kids would like it.
kades


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 21, 2010)

read what Chef Munky wrote...


----------



## kadesma (Jun 21, 2010)

Wyogal said:


> read what Chef Munky wrote...


Thanks an going to give them a try.
kades


----------



## merstar (Jun 21, 2010)

From my to-try list:

ZUCCHINI AND FRESH HERBS FRITTERS
notes from my food diary :: Zucchini and fresh herb fritters :: September :: 2009

ZUCCHINI AND SUMMER SQUASH GRATIN WITH PARMESAN AND FRESH THYME
Zucchini & Summer Squash Gratin with Parmesan & Fresh Thyme - Fine Cooking Recipes, Techniques and Tips

BAKED ZUCCHINI STICKS 
For the love of cooking: Baked Zucchini Sticks

ZUCCHINI, TOMATO, AND BASIL COUSCOUS SALAD
What Did You Eat?: WHB: Zucchini, Tomato, And Basil Couscous Salad

ZUCCHINI GAZPACHO
Je Mange la Ville » It's Hot Again: Time for Zucchini Gazpacho (and a Dinner Out)

GRILLED ZUCCHINI WITH GARLIC AND LEMON BUTTER BASTE
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/f...ini-with-Garlic-and-Lemon-Butter-Baste-235356


----------



## Janet H (Jun 22, 2010)

No recipe but how about some zucchini haiku?

Zucchini sleeps not
Divides, spreads and covers the land
Squashes veggie joy


----------



## kadesma (Jun 22, 2010)

Dinner was zucchini, cooked in evoo,salt,pepper,sliced onion,garlic, when the zuchini was softened, I added 6 beaten eggs,parmesan cheese, topped it all with grated swiss cheese let the cheese melt and served. We had salad and warm sour dough bread and butter and ice ea.          It was so good. Tomorrow I'm going to make zuchini bread.yummers
kades


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't forget August 8 is National Leave a Zucchini on Your Neighbor's Porch Day.  

Barbara


----------



## mexican mama (Jun 22, 2010)

*corn+zuchini*

Here is one that has a Mexican flavor to it
Corn and Zuchini


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 22, 2010)

Janet H said:


> No recipe but how about some zucchini haiku?
> 
> Zucchini sleeps not
> Divides, spreads and covers the land
> *Squashes veggie joy*


 



precisely why I no longer grow it




Larry, 




you are growing 6 plants?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 22, 2010)

I saw Ellie Krieger make these on The Food Channel the other day, & plan to try them myself.  Looked both healthy & tasty.

Zucchini Parmesan Crisps Recipe : Ellie Krieger : Recipes : Cooking Channel


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for this thread! I have 1 plant in my front yard, put it there as a lark, and it is actually growing! I might get a few zucchs from it...


----------



## Alix (Jun 22, 2010)

I am the gardening anomaly, I plant zucchini and kill it nearly every year. I LOVE having my friends and neighbors give me their extras. Gotta say though, my fave way to have it is just lightly grilled with a sprinkle of s&p and a shot of soy sauce before serving. I'd eat it everyday if I could.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 22, 2010)

Zucchini pancakes.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 5, 2010)

I've got lots of zuchinnis from the garden and can't consume them fast enough.
I like the idea of dehydrating them & turning them into chips.  Can I simply place the sliced pieces and spread them on large baking pans?
I just built an outdoor brick oven which can hold temp for days and would like to take advantage of this residual low heat.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 5, 2010)

maybe use a rack on top of the pans so the air can flow underneath as well


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 5, 2010)

Barbara L said:


> Don't forget August 8 is National Leave a Zucchini on Your Neighbor's Porch Day.
> 
> Barbara




.....That's funny!!


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 5, 2010)

ratatouie, zucchini gratin (really good) pan sauteed in butter or garlic and olive oil alone or with mushrooms, thinly jullienned (by mandoline) and quickly sauteed then put  over pasta before I sauce it .  Ina's zucchini pancakes (with a marinara dipping sauce), zucchini bread, muffins, pickle, use in soups...


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 5, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:


> .....That's funny!!


Yep!  And it's real!  

Barbara
P.S. No one has ever left one on my porch! One neighbor did give us some now and then, but he has moved.


----------



## MoodyBlueFoodie (Jul 6, 2010)

Kalyn's Kitchen: Val's Kid-Friendly Broiled Zucchini Rounds with Cheese

if you scroll down that page there are more recipes...


----------



## blissful (Jul 7, 2010)

My zucchini is doing so much better this year than most years. Now I have a dozen plants of the round variety (they look like softballs) which are nice to clean out the middle then stuff and bake. The other variety, normal shape is doing well too.

I picked 20 male blossoms (the female ones were already forming zucchini), cleaned them, stuffed them with cream cheese, S&P, chives and garlic, then wrapped in egg roll wrappers, sprayed both sides with oil, baked until crispy.


----------

